# Cattleya perrinii ‘Suwada’ HCC/AVN



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

I was pleasantly surprised to see these blooms after a two year hiatus with the plant almost dying. It bounced back and gave three wonderfully graceful flowers. Nature is such an artist. NS 13.5 cm

Plant grows under lights 4 x T4 6400K (20 cm from light) in large bark mix, 12 hours winter, 14 hours summer, watered 2-3 times weekly with RO, fertilizer MSU, kelp, CaMg alternatively


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 20, 2019)

lovely.
who is HCC/AVN???


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m not sure. I thought Venezuela but confirmed not by some friends. Anyone know?


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2019)

The colors are beautiful and the tones very
harmonious.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 21, 2019)

What beauty!


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice. Very elegant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks all. It (flowers) seems to like being under the bright T5 lights without fading so far (3 inches from bulbs). Let's see how long it maintain in the heat (eventhough a fan is blowing on the flowers constantly).


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2020)

Interesting color, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 11, 2020)

I think I have a coerulea version somewhere as well as a concolor too. Hope they bloom!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 11, 2020)

Good one! Anyone knows what AVN stands for?


----------



## Don I (Jan 12, 2020)

Very pretty.
Don


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 13, 2020)

I asked around re: AVN. Seems like nothing exists of this award system. Even Suwada orchids was not sure it even belonged to them. So a mystery so far!


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 14, 2020)

I did not find anything on Orchid Wiz. Perhaps a typo?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2020)

I asked my South American friends as well as Japan if they knew what AVN was and no one knew. So might be a typo on the tag. I also checked online, OrchidWiz and AOS awards but ‘no cigar’ as they say...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2020)

Suwada sounds Japanese


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

Suwada is a Japanese nursery. I have personally contacted the owner regarding this plant and he was the one that confirmed that this might not belong to his nursery. So it is a mystery.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 20, 2020)

Flowering 2 months earlier than last year, with less flowers per bulb (one at 2 and another with one still in bud, versus 3 last year). Size is significantly larger at 15 cm. Love the shape with their gentle leaning backwards arch.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2020)

lovely


----------



## scottbjd (Oct 21, 2020)

So you do have some Cattleyas still! Good to see. Also i like the seedpods in the background!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 21, 2020)

scottbjd said:


> So you do have some Cattleyas still! Good to see. Also i like the seedpods in the background!


Hehe yes about 50 cattleyas still with me lol

The pods are ‘black petal’ sukhakuliis sibbed both ways, selected from Tokyo Orchid Nursery.


----------



## scottbjd (Oct 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hehe yes about 50 cattleyas still with me lol
> 
> The pods are ‘black petal’ sukhakuliis sibbed both ways, selected from Tokyo Orchid Nursery.


I need to get on the short list for all of your extra flasks/compots assuming that they don't break the bank.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 22, 2020)

I wanted to share pics of how flat planed the flowers are from the bottom. Hope the vdo works too.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 22, 2020)

Of all your orchids. This is my favorite. I would trade anything in my collection for a piece. Well done again. I can’t wait till next years bloom


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 22, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Of all your orchids. This is my favorite. I would trade anything in my collection for a piece. Well done again. I can’t wait till next years bloom


Anything? Hmmmmm lol 
Ok I’ll definitely save the first division for trade with you Pete. Just remind me each time.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 23, 2020)

Leslie, this is a real beauty. Well done and Congrats!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 23, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, this is a real beauty. Well done and Congrats!


Thanks Rudolf. I’m pretty happy with my cattleya species collection. More to bloom come winter.


----------

